# Black spots on golfball goldfish



## doru (Aug 9, 2009)

There are 2 spots on the body and a bit of black on the edge of some fins. What could this mean? Ammonia burn? Bacterial infection?

We have some antibiotic medication. Should we add it to the whole tank with the rest of the fish or will this be detrimental to the good bacteria in the substrate?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is hard to say without a (clear) photo as well as tank water parameters.

You shouldn't dose antibiotics willy-nilly; this could lead to potentially antibiotic resistant bacteria. In addition, adding antibiotics can harm the beneficial bacteria in your filter, causing a mini-cycle.

You can always remove your fish to a hospital tank for further observation.


----------



## doru (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup that was our next move. I'll try and see if I can get a camera. Is there anything I could try and describe in detail?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please post your water parameters (NH3, NO2, NO3, pH, kH, gH), and water change routine (i.e. how much, how frequent).


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I looked at a few pages online for black spot on goldfish and it seems the cause could be "high level of ammonia, low pH, flukes, or ick".
Check for ammonia in your aquarium as Darkblade48 said above is a good start.
Good luck 

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/1024395
http://www.happy-goldfish.com/black_spot.php


----------

